# Please tell me what you think about this paper I wrote.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so our last paper for my Rhetoric and Composition class is an argument/persuasion paper. So I chose to do mine against puppy mills. And it was hard to come up with a way to express my opinions without sound like an opinionated know it all. :HistericalSmiley: Anyways so I decided to go this way. And I just found out after I had this all typed up that we have to do a works cited page for our paper well the problem is just I just wrote the paper with my own knowledge so if anyone could provide me with any links against puppy mills or about puppy mills I would greatly appreciate it! Feel free to offer comments good or bad!

Thanks soooo much! :biggrin: 



<div align="center">Through the Eyes of a Puppy
As I opened my eyes, everything slowly started to come into focus. The sun was starting to peak up allowing only a minuscule amount of light to shine through the bars of the cage. The dew on the grass sparkled in the sunlight. In the distance, I could hear a robin start to sing its beautiful song. For a moment, I was in euphoria with not a care in the world. This feeling, however, did not last long. 

My mother used to tell me that the place we lived at was sometimes called a puppy mill by the humans, although our owner preferred to call himself "a hobby breeder." He actually takes offense when people call him a backyard breeder or say he's running a puppy mill. Whatever the term, a puppy mill is run by a person who breeds dogs for the sole purpose of making a profit rather than trying to better the breed by producing healthy, purebred puppies. Puppy mill operators usually have little concern for the living conditions of their animals.

In the far corner of the cage I began to hear a quiet whimper. As I went to check things out, I noticed my sister's head buried in the furry thigh of my mother. My mother wasn't moving. I slowly crept up to her face and gave her a gentle nudge on the cheek. She felt as cold as ice. Her eyes had a lifeless gleam over them. I took a couple steps back and collapsed in shock. I knew she was sick, but how could she die? It didn't seem fair. She had never once left this cage in the six years that she was alive. 

Before my sister and I even had a chance to grieve the cage door swung open. A young man walked toward our little cage. As he noticed my mother he smirked.

"I knew that bitch wasn't going to last much longer."

He stuck his hand into our cage. Then, he scooped up my sister and me up into his hands and shoved us into a small crate. He covered the crate with a blanket and there was only a small crack in the top which let only a little light through. He muttered something about wanting money and he was sick of the mess we made. My sister and I huddled together, both frightened. We did not know what the future held for us. 

I awoke in a new and unfamiliar place. I must have fallen asleep, but I couldn't recall. My sister was already awake was and looking around the dark crate. She must have woke up moments before me. The crate finally came to a crashing halt, feeling like it was dropped. As my sister and I stumbled to our fee the door to the crate was finally opened. Two men stared at us. 

"These puppies are great. We're going to make some good money off of these two." 

As we are lifted out of the crate and placed in another cage, I caught a glimpse and seen many other puppies around us. The whimpering from all the puppies was ear shattering. We were jammed into a tiny cage and the door was swiftly shut behind us. Everything happened so quickly.

Later that day was meal time. As a bowl was place into the cage, I quickly started to eat the food. It had been a while since I had ate last. My sister just sat in the far corner of the cage. She seemed to develop a quiet cough. 

Days seemed to go by, and my sister and I are not any closer to finding owners than when we first arrived here. Sometimes people wanted to see us, so the cage was opened and they held us. They always leave without us though. 

As I woke up one morning, my sister was laying next to me, stiff as a board. She wasn't breathing. I nudged her with my nose expecting some kind of response, but I received nothing. How could this happen? I laid my head on the fur of her lifeless body and whimpered. Before the opening of the store, as soon as the people noticed she was dead they removed her body from the cage.

As I turned my head and stared through the cage door, I had lost all hope. Both my mother and my sister, the only two I had ever loved, were now dead. I felt like I could be next. Luck was on my side though. Later that day, a family arrived. As they walked by the cage I was in, a little girl pointed. "I want that one daddy." She was pointing to me!

Words cannot describe the joy I felt at that moment. As she reached for me in that little cage, I wagged my tail vigorously and licked her face. The mom and dad signed some papers, put a collar and leash on me, and we walked toward the front door of the store. "I think I'll call you Lucky because I'm lucky to have such a cute puppy."

I was finally leaving that horrid place. I was going to start a new life. She was my rescuer and I was going to show her love and appreciation for the rest of my years. The young girl scooped me up into her arms as we were walking, and I showered her face with kisses.

When I arrived at my new home so many new experiences awaited me. They had bought me a bowl, lots of toys, and lots of chew toys. Shortly after being there I was being treated with love and things I had only ever dreamed about. The little girl just loved to play with me. I never realized how much fun a game of this thing they called fetch could be?

I was brought to the vet not long after I joined their family. I was scared at first, but my owner helped to comfort me. They ran some tests on me and gave me some shots. The vet must have had some bad news for my new family because they looked very sad. The parents and the little girl chatted for a moment, and the little girl started crying. 

Then we all went for a ride in the car. My family looked so sad, but the parents kept talking. They kept saying something about an animal shelter, but I didn't think it really concerned me. I was very happy with my new family.

My family carried me into a place that was new to me. It was full of lots of different barking dogs. This place was different then the place they rescued me from though. The place I used to be in was full of puppies and this place was full of big dogs I had never seen or smelt before. This place had cages stretching in a row farther than I could see. 

My family sat me on the counter and the girl's parents began to sign some papers. The little girl grabbed me off of the counter and squeezed me tight. She had tears in her eyes as she sat me back on the counter and walked out the door to this place with her parents. They forgot me! The lady behind the desk was able to offer me some kind of explanation.

"Looks like they didn't know what purchasing a puppy from a pet store entailed. They can't afford take on the future costs of your vet bills need to make you better Lucky. Health problems are very common with pet store puppies. These pet stores are supplied with stock by puppy mills. It's usually an outcome of bad breeding and living conditions. Such a sad and cruel world we live in. We'll see if we can find you a new family though Lucky."

I was taken to a cage in the far end in the row of cages in the shelter. As we passed by the many cages with dog, I noticed a pattern. For every energetic dog barking at everything in sight, there was one that was sitting in the back of the cage, their eyes filled with hopelessness.

Months seemed to pass by, and with every passing day I lost more hope for ever finding a new family. I had seen people come and go, but barely ever do they bother with me. When a family does show interest in me, I never get my hopes up. It seems that as soon as the family find out about my medical problems, they want nothing to do with me.
The cage door finally unlatches one day. Standing in the doorway was a woman holding a leash. Did my family come back for me? I stood up, and excitedly wagged my tail. The women put a leash on me and walked me down the long hallway. She had a very sad look in her eyes. She led me through a door way and lifted me up onto a table. She grabbed a needle and gently placed the tip of it into my thigh. I felt a sharp pain, and then an ice cold feeling rising from my leg. She stared right into my eyes and spoke to me just like she would a human. I saw a tear fall from her face.

"I'm sorry." She wrapped her arms around me and spoke directly into my ear. "I know you've had a rough life right from the start. I'm here to help ease your suffering. I want to make sure you get sent to a better place."

As I start to weaken, I gently laid down on the table. My vision is starting to get hazy. It's almost like a dream. I could feel the lady patting my head, and I wagged my tail with my last bit of remaining strength.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

:bysmilie: This made me cry!!!! :smcry: 

It sounds great! I love it!!!

GREAT JOB!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it is great Susan!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: It does make me real sad though but it is the truth. You did an excellent job, you have very good story telling skills!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Susan, that was just wonderful :smcry: . I have been fighting several puppy mill people in Lower Michigan. I need a copy to send with my letters and also to send to my Senator.

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Very moving !! Here's links for you: 

http://www.stoppuppymills.org/

http://www.idausa.org/ir/materials/brochures.html#p

http://www.nopuppymillscanada.ca/what_is_a_puppy_mill.htm

http://www.dachshund.org/puppymills.html

http://dogs.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.h.../prisoners.html

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/puppymills.html

http://www.unitedagainstpuppymills.org/links.html


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan your composition made me cry too :smcry: 
Very well written, oh gosh I don't know what to say, I feel so sad for Lucky :smcry:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> :bysmilie: This made me cry!!!! :smcry:
> 
> It sounds great! I love it!!!
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!! :thumbsup:[/B]


Thank you! :biggrin: 



> I think it is great Susan!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: It does make me real sad though but it is the truth. You did an excellent job, you have very good story telling skills!![/B]


Thank you Tracey! :biggrin: 



> Susan, that was just wonderful :smcry: . I have been fighting several puppy mill people in Lower Michigan. I need a copy to send with my letters and also to send to my Senator.
> 
> Marsha[/B]


Thank you. Feel free to do so. :biggrin: 



> Very moving !! Here's links for you:
> 
> http://www.stoppuppymills.org/
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! :biggrin: 



> Susan your composition made me cry too :smcry:
> Very well written, oh gosh I don't know what to say, I feel so sad for Lucky :smcry:[/B]


Awww thank you Janet. :grouphug:

Also I have a question do puppy mill bitches really live for 6 years confined into a little cage??? Or should I make her younger for better impact in the story? Also, you don't think this puppy is too smart? Or do people even notice that when reading it?

Thanks sooo much for the comments ladies you are great! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This paper made me cry too :smcry: you wrote it so well. it felt like I was right there with the puppy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh boy-I should NOT have read this at work :smcry: :smcry: That was a great letter-I could see the whole thing unwinding in my head :bysmilie:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oh sh*t, I'm bawling now. Such a sad story, but very well written. I hope you do well on it. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> This paper made me cry too :smcry: you wrote it so well. it felt like I was right there with the puppy.[/B]


Awww thanks Fay! :biggrin: 



> Oh boy-I should NOT have read this at work :smcry: :smcry: That was a great letter-I could see the whole thing unwinding in my head :bysmilie:[/B]


 :shocked: I'm sorry Gena. 



> oh sh*t, I'm bawling now. Such a sad story, but very well written. I hope you do well on it. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Pam! :biggrin:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">Wow! I think that was great. The emotions that evoked swung from one extreme to the other, and back again. 

You asked for comments good or bad so now I will go into my mommy ex home-school teacher mode if that's ok.  How will you include your work sited into this story? Personally I hope you don't change your story at all so I would like to make a suggestion in case you haven't thought of it. Perhaps you could do something to the effect of "You have just read the story of Lucky unfortunately Lucky is not alone there are thousands more like Lucky..........." and then go into your supporting facts with your work sited. 

Anyway just my thoughts I would really enjoy seeing the rest of your paper when you have it completed. No matter what know if I was grading it at this point you would even earn bonus points.</span>


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I especially liked your parting sentence. Great finish to the story.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: your story is all to real :smcry: :smcry: broke my heart :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't apologize-I'm the one who kept reading after I saw it was a sad story-that's how great it was...it sucked me in :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=479259
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It was an excellent story. The reality of it is so sad. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sitting at my desk right now w/tears. :smcry: This was very moving...very well done.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That ought to make someone ....think. Very well written.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> <span style="color:#008b00">Wow! I think that was great. The emotions that evoked swung from one extreme to the other, and back again.
> 
> You asked for comments good or bad so now I will go into my mommy ex home-school teacher mode if that's ok.  How will you include your work sited into this story? Personally I hope you don't change your story at all so I would like to make a suggestion in case you haven't thought of it. Perhaps you could do something to the effect of "You have just read the story of Lucky unfortunately Lucky is not alone there are thousands more like Lucky..........." and then go into your supporting facts with your work sited.
> 
> Anyway just my thoughts I would really enjoy seeing the rest of your paper when you have it completed. No matter what know if I was grading it at this point you would even earn bonus points.</span>[/B]


Thanks sooo much for those ideas and comments! :biggrin: 



> It was an excellent story. The reality of it is so sad. Thanks for sharing it.[/B]


Thank you!



> That ought to make someone ....think. Very well written.[/B]


Thank you Pat!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's very well written. Unfortunately it's also too true. I'm sitting here in the office crying.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> It's very well written. Unfortunately it's also too true. I'm sitting here in the office crying.[/B]


Yes, it is. Sure pet store puppies are cute but it breaks my heart that soooo many of them aren't given a chance at a long life and are euthanized at a young age.


----------

